

Hohm – Need Beta Testers - hohm
http://signup.myhohm.com/

======
hohm
Thanks for taking the time to comment.

We're in the very early stages of the app, thus the limited information.
However, Hohm brings together a complete solution to organize families. Some
of features will include:

Metadata manager for digital files, Family Activity feed, Family Location
Tracker, Family Photo/Video Archive.

------
anigbrowl
If you won't tell me what it is/what it does, why would I give you my
information? 'Keep your family life centered'? What does that even mean?

------
joshmn
It would be nice to know what I'm signing up for.

